# Plant carpet..



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm thinking of re-aquascpaping my 90 gallon tank.
I really love the looks of a ''plant-carpet'' tank. I don't know the names of any of those small plants.. kind of a grassy plant.. anyway..
I was wondering how hard those tanks were to maintain. Would i be able to clean the bottom of the tank in order to keep a low level of nitrates...since my rhom eats like a pig !!??
Or should i just avoid this kind of tank with a piranha??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Chain sword (E. tennelus or E- tennelus micro if you can find it) makes a nice carpet. Dwarf sag works too, but takes a bit longer. There are other plants, but they are a bit higher maintenance and/or require high light. Crypts can make a good carpet too, but take a bit to fill in.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

chainsword and dwarf sag work wonders and once they start to grow will quickly fill in your floor, they will hinder you from gravel vacing your substrate... but the plants will do that for you their roots are actually mini gravel vacs that suck up the nitrates for the soil so in a sense they will do the work you previously did to keep your substrate clean as long as you dont constantly over feed.
-Josh


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any low growing plant will be good. Something like dwaf sag or micro swords would be best for a moderatly lit tank. Dwarf hair grass would be good for a tank with high lighting. Even something liek crypts would form a ground covering, but they are slow growers so you will need a bunch, but they are hardy and low light.


----------

